# Free Custom Grid Paper PDF Generator



## Angcuru

AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...you do realize that link goes to the duck story?


----------



## Angcuru

WOOPS!  I'll fix that...  

There, that should do it.  That sure was strange.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Hmmm, nifty!

The Auld Grump


----------

